# Hit It Or Quit It Diet & Exercise Programs Reviewed



## MA-Caver (Dec 14, 2010)

I've a lot of friends who *ahem* struggle with their weight, and I've some who want to compete with those body builders and MMA fighters. 
Some programs are good some are bad. This review takes a few and gives you the low down on them. 
http://health.yahoo.net/experts/fitnessforreallife/hcg-diets-shake-weights-fitness-trends-review

I've a friend who is currently on the P90X program and he's swearing by it... as long as he doesn't cheat on it.

IMO any and all of these fads, programs are going to be utterly useless if one cheats, skimps, skips, hedge, waits, promises to double up tomorrow, promises to skip dinner and just sits on their asses at the computer or in front of the tube. 

Changing one's diet alone isn't going to create miracles. Changing one's diet and good exercising just might make one actually see changes happening.


----------

